# Worldmark Question



## topcop400 (May 26, 2020)

My grandbabies live 20 minutes from the Worldmark resort in Seaside, Oregon. I’m looking to pick up enough Worldmark credits to get me there once each year.  I’ll need 10,000 credits for a red week.


I have a couple of questions which I wasn’t able to find answers for in the Worldmark Info stickies.


Is there any reason why I would NOT want to purchase 6,000-8,000 credits and rent the rest of what I need from another owner?  I’m trying to decide if it’s worth that second HK token to buy 10,000 credits.


Can someone please explain what is a “re-trade”?


----------



## rhonda (May 26, 2020)

Tiny insert:  An account of 20,000 annual credits receives the second HK token.  An account of 5k, 10k, 15, even 19k still receives only 1 HK token.

Where are you seeing the term 're-trade'?  Sounds like a term used by Exchange Companies (such as RCI, II or others).  It is not a word found directly/natively in the Worldmark owner vocabulary.


----------



## topcop400 (May 26, 2020)

rhonda said:


> Tiny insert:  An account of 20,000 annual credits receives the second HK token.  An account of 5k, 10k, 15, even 19k still receives only 1 HK token.
> 
> Where are you seeing the term 're-trade'?  Sounds like a term used by Exchange Companies (such as RCI, II or others).  It is not a word found directly/natively in the Worldmark owner vocabulary.



Thanks for the info on HK token.

Regarding the term "re-trade", I saw a comment from DaveNW:  
"I didn't purchase the insurance, but I did purchase the E-Plus Retrade option.  I figure if push comes to shove, I'll Retrade to another resort for sometime next year."


----------



## easyrider (May 26, 2020)

The 10,000 point membership would be the easy way, imo. Then you don't need to find additional credits. 

Bill


----------



## sue1947 (May 26, 2020)

E-Plus retrace is an II exchange thing.  Not a WM thing. 
6-7000 pay the same dues.  8-10000 is the next dues tier.  Buy an account at the high end of each tier to maximize dues.   For your purposes, especially if you can visit outside of summer, the smaller account will work well.   Seaside is large enough that you can easily supplement your credits with one of the cash options for the midweek portion of your stay.  

Sue


----------



## DaveNV (May 26, 2020)

topcop400 said:


> Regarding the term "re-trade", I saw a comment from DaveNW:
> "I didn't purchase the insurance, but I did purchase the E-Plus Retrade option.  I figure if push comes to shove, I'll Retrade to another resort for sometime next year."



As Sue pointed out, that was in reference to an Interval exchange.  It was with regard to an exchange I made with II, using WM credits. So the retrade had nothing to do with WM itself.

Dave


----------



## topcop400 (May 26, 2020)

Thanks for your replies.  I appreciate it!


----------



## geist1223 (May 26, 2020)

Just a word of caution. Seaside is a high demand resort, especially during the summer. So it is one you might need to reserve 13 months in advance.


----------



## CO skier (May 26, 2020)

topcop400 said:


> Is there any reason why I would NOT want to purchase 6,000-8,000 credits and rent the rest of what I need from another owner?  I’m trying to decide if it’s worth that second HK token to buy 10,000 credits.
> 
> Can someone please explain what is a “re-trade”?


1)  Yes, the maintenance fees for a 10,000 credit WorldMark membership is the same as an 8,000 credit membership without the hassle of renting credits.  As someone else mentioned, you do not get an additional HK token until the 20,000 credit level.  If you need 10,000 credits per year, buy a 10,000 credit membership.

2)  "Re-trade" is something with Interval International exchanges.  A WorldMark "re-trade" is sooooo much easier and does not cost anything.  Just cancel an existing reservation and book another WorldMark reservation.


----------



## Tacoma (May 28, 2020)

My experience with worldmark is the 10,000 size is a great start. It gets you a 2 bedroom in most older resorts in prime time. Plus you can rent up to 20,000 every year. For most people I think this is enough. Even though I have upped my ownership to 20,000 points I am always renting points as my friends and family love some of the resorts. It never seems to be a problem to find somewhere I want to go without having to pay the huge exchange fees at II or RCI.  It's also great to be able to choose the size of unit you need based on the holiday. Just hubby and me a one bedroom is great, adding friends or family book a 2 or 3 bedroom. Sometimes if I have the points I book both and cancel the one I don't need when my plans finalize. I love the flexibilty of my worldmark account.


----------



## Icc5 (May 29, 2020)

I agree with what CO skier wrote.  The maintenance fee issue is what got us to originally buy 10,000 credits in WM.
We have owned for just about 30 years with WM point system after owning 3 other weeks programs in different companies.  The combination of weeks and points have worked great for us.  When we don't stay at some of the weeks units we put them in RCI for trade.  It's kept us happy for 32 years and since retiring we've added a few cruises a year (bought thru Vacations to Go) which we find gives us very good cruise rates.
Bart


----------



## topcop400 (May 30, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> Just a word of caution. Seaside is a high demand resort, especially during the summer. So it is one you might need to reserve 13 months in advance.



Especially since I need a wheelchair accessible room.


----------

